# Daily food Journal calorie counter and keep track



## Barbie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'am going to start keeping track of what I eat per a day last week for lunch I ate protein  bars and a pack of crackers lol so this should help me eat healthier .Feel free to write down your own if you wish to.

  Sat.
  Breakfast - soft pretzel with cheese sauce


  Lunch - 1 hard shell taco with shredded cheese and ground beef and lettuce
  quacker  quakes mini cheddar rice cakes small bag


  Dinner -  grilled chicken wrap with lettuce , carrots , cabbage, shredded cheese , wheat wrap , avacado lime ranch dressing

  Snack - mini m &m candies to satisfy my chocolate cravings

  Drinks - Diet coke caffeine free


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sun.

  Breakfast - one egg, half of a bagel with butter , apple juice


  Lunch  -  half of  a BLT with american cheese , lettuce , tomato and grilled shrimp , mayo
  Tex mex chicken eggrolls with avacado dressing and fresh tomato salsa with onions and guacamole


  Dinner - Slice of  Oreo cheesecake / M & m mini bag of candies lol

  Snack - guacamole and tomato salsa salad mixed together

  Drinks - Diet coke / pepsi and a cup of lemonade


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mon.  Breakfast - nothing woke up late   Lunch - half of  BLT with american cheese , lettuce , tomato , mayo and grilled shrimp  Dinner -  small Cheeseburger with lettuce , tomato , onion and ketchup small portion of french fries and chicken fries  Snack- m&m mini pack fun size  Drinks - diet coke / pepsi


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tue.

  Breakfast - protien bar , candy popcorn 

  Lunch - protien bar ,  lance cheese crackers , an air head

  Dinner - Chicken wrap with lettuce , cabbage ,shredded carrots, shredded cheese, grilled chicken and avacado lime ranch dressing

  Snacks - quaker  rice cakes ranch


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Wed.

  Breakfast - nothing

  Lunch - mini bag of cheddar ruffles , half of  small tuna hoagie with celery , mayo and lettuce

  Dinner - other half of small tuna hoagie, and another mini bag of ruffles cheddar potato chips

  Drinks - Diet soda 

  Snacks - quaker rice cakes ranch flavor , gummy bears


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thurs.

  Breakfast - two mini hersheys candies very small

  Lunch - half of chicken salad sandwich with lettuce and celery , wheat thins veggie chips

  Dinner - one slice of pizza , diet soda 

  Snack- quaker rice cakes ranch some tortilla chips with spinach and artichoke dip


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fri.

  Breakfast - nothing 

  Lunch - two junior bacon cheeseburgers one with mayo one without 

  Dinner -  Grilled chicken wrap with shredded cheese , carrots , purple cabbage, lettuce and avacado lime ranch dressing

  Drinks - Diet pepsi caffeine free

  Snacks -  some Tortilla chips with spinach artichoke dip , some peppers with the avacado lime ranch dip that I had with the wrap


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sat.

  Breakfast - soft pretzel with cheese sauce 

  Lunch - Blt with american cheese and some mayo

   Dinner- white rice with mushroom sauce and green bean casserole

  snack - some  tortilla chips and cheese sauce , reeses peanut butter cup , mini pack of m& m's,  some peanut butter popcorn with chocolate

  Drinks - Diet pepsi/ coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sun.

  Breakfast - one egg , piece of bacon , half of bagel with butter , apple juice

  Lunch - BLT with american cheese , tiny bit of mayo , fruit pieces cut up some  watermelon , honeydew , purple grape ,pineapple, cantaloupe

  Dinner - ranch rice cakes quakes , peppers with ranch dip and a lean cuisine eggroll and rice 

  Snack - some m & m candies, few gummy bears , a little bit of regular sugar soda coke, chocolate

  Drinks - Diet soda coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mon.

  Breakfast - none

  Lunch - half tuna sandwich and wheat thins veggie chips

  Dinner - other half of tuna sandwich and mini bag of cheddar ruffles , junior bacon cheeseburger

  Snack - none

  Drinks - Diet soda


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Tue.

  Breakfast - none

  Lunch -  grilled chicken wrap with avacado lime ranch dressing, small bag of kettle cooked chips 40 percent less fat than regular 

  Dinner - half of  italian sandwich , half of steak and cheese sandwich 

  Drinks - diet soda


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wed.

  Breakfast - none

  Lunch - sandwich with italian meats , mini bag of ruffles cheddar , diet coke

  Dinner - nachos with guacamole and some cheese sauce

  Drinks - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thur. Breakfast - none

  Lunch - tuna salad sandwich with mayo and celery , wheat thins veggie chips

  Dinner - guacamole and tortilla chips , diet soda


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I started out at 127.2 pounds at my starting point .Now I'am 123.4 pounds as of today .I lost weight and I did it the healthy way and as you can see I like to eat.This food log was a lot of help because otherwise I have no idea what I eat all day long or how much food I eat.I still wanna lose more weight and get to my goal weight but this is a sign what I did here is working.I ate after 6 lol and didnt follow any crazy diet fads / rules here.I ate slice of pizza , sandwiches, mini snacks etc ... and it worked for me.I just wanted to share my story so I can maybe help someone who is trying to lose weight.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Monday starting it up again

   Breakfast - two sugar cookies some sugar soda Coke 

  Lunch - the shrimp tacos I talked about two of them small sized soft tacos

  Dinner - a shrimp taco left over from Lunch , some Ruffles cheddar chips ( I ate a total of 3 shrimp tacos today )

  Drinks - diet coke 

  Snacks -mini pay day peanut and caramel bar , mini kit kat

  I bought stuff for  shrimp tacos with bananna pepper, tomato , shredded cheese , guacamole , onions , green onions  and corn meledy I'am planning on having that for lunch on monday its somewhat healthy.This time around I'am going to cut out  eating chips and fast food more and fried foods like french fries.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Tue. Breakfast - a piece of biscotti , Coke with sugar

  Lunch - half of tuna salad sandwich , mini bag of cool ranch doritos , a rainbow sprinkle sugar cookie thin

  Dinner - junior bacon cheeseburger no fries , baked cheetos 

  Drinks - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wed.

  Breakfast - half of bagel with cream cheese

  Lunch - half of sandwich , mini bag of lays potato chips , diet coke

  Dinner - junior bacon cheeseburger , diet coke

  Snacks - baked cheetos ,mini pay day


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thur. Breakfast - none

  Lunch tuna salad sandwich, mini bag of doritos cool ranch , diet coke

  Dinner - Lays baked sour cream potato chips , mini bag of nacho cheese doritos

  Drinks - Diet coke


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Fri.

  Breakfast - none

  Lunch - pulled pork cheese fries small size , junior bacon cheeseburger half ate it

  Dinner - I bought A Lobster Roll sampler three mini baby pieces of lobster in tiny little rolls with a little butter and mayo, mini bag of nacho cheese doritos

  Drinks - diet coke

  Snacks - Bought cookie sandwich with rainbow sprinkles had some of it its a big cookie so I wont eat the entire thing today.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sat.

  Breakfast - oatmeal apple cinnamin 

  Lunch - piece of pretzel with cheese, diet soda ,  one slice of pizza

  Dinner- mini slice of spinach pizza

  Snacks - cookie , mini bag of nacho cheese doritos , pay day mini , gummies , sun chips cheddar flavor


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Havent done this in a while  sept. 28th

  Breakfast - one  breakfast slider with american cheese , eggs and bacon  ,  two packets of dry oatmeal apple cinnamin no water or milk added 

  Lunch - chicken sausage hot dog,  mini  bag of potato chips , pasta salad and some coleslaw

  Dinner - pulled pork slider , deviled egg , mini bag of lays potato chips , chips a hoy cookie

  Snack - quaker ranch mini rice cakes quakes , mini m&m's candies fun size 

  Drinks - Diet soda


----------

